
Welcome to Mining 3.0 - jedell
https://packethopper.com/2018/09/21/welcome-to-mining-3-0/
======
jedell
Hey all. We've been building a new solution for blockchain miners, see
[https://www.packethopper.com/](https://www.packethopper.com/). We make it
possible to use commodity networking ASICs to execute a new class of proof of
work called Baran. The ASICs we are building on are already used to power the
high performance routers used in enterprise datacenters and networks, and so
you can now rely on world class manufacturers like Broadcom without worrying
that they are selling you obsolete devices having pre-mined all the value out
of them! Modern programmable packet forwarding ASICs offer an unprecedented
level of computational flexibility, and we're taking full advantage of it.
Happy to answer any questions!

~~~
wmf
Just post the whitepaper or don't. The whole "request access" thing doesn't
work on HN.

~~~
jedell
Hey wmf. The post and home page cover a lot of the general details, while the
whitepaper has some additional stuff about sample implementations of the
protocol. We're not creating a token, our emphasis at this point is build the
infrastructure around re-using network ASICs for proofs of work, and enabling
other teams to build their blockchains on top of this. We're more OpenCL than
Ethereum, for lack of a better analogy.

I appreciate your comment though, and we'll have the whitepaper content
directly on the website (instead of as a download) in the next few days.

